

SXSW RSVP tool - ddinch
https://sx.getwillcall.com/events

======
thinkbohemian
> expect to receive a bunch of [...] shares on your Facebook activity feed

That's a bit scary. How about giving me a grid that allows me to select which
events I want to RSVP for highlighting which require a facebook share. I might
money for something like that. I know a girl who used to keep a spreadsheet of
all the events and venues and sold access for $5 a pop, and actually made a
decent amount of money, off of nothing more than a spreadsheet.

I came here to see if anyone had tried the tool and what to expect, though
it's off the main page now. So likely I won't find that.

~~~
etewiah
Hey thinkbohemian, I'm actually putting together a website to provide a more
interesting way of interacting with the SXSW music schedule. Would be great to
hear from you about what I could do to make the site particularly useful to
attendees. There are a lot of things I can work on such as: \- a map view \- a
calender view \- ratings \- personal playlist \- notifications of changes by
RSS What do you think should be my priority? The site is

[http://gigsounder.com](http://gigsounder.com)

All the best,

Ed

------
fn
For me it's stuck on "Starting the RSVP process. This could take a while..."

------
jasonpjason
RSVP'd to 18 events so far. No posts on my FB timeline yet.

------
thelonelygod
This doesn't seem to be working for me.

~~~
thelonelygod
Switching to firefox from chrome fixed it.

